# It's deelish!



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

OK, I couldn't resist.  Have a signature dish?  Post it here!

Disclaimer - I love to cook and can't promise not to post multiple times.

Here is one Chris and I make to take to BBQ's and potlucks.  (not healthy though)

BAKED BEANS

6 slices crispy cooked bacon 
1 lb ground beef, cooked 
1 medium onion, chopped 
3/4 cup brown sugar 
1/2 cup white sugar 
2 tablespoons prepared mustard 
1/2 cup ketchup 
40 ounces bush's baked beans 
1 (15 ounce) can red kidney beans, drained and rinsed 
1 (15 ounce) can butter beans, drained and rinsed 

combine and cook for one hour at 350 degrees.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kirstin.... this recipe has been one of my family's favorites for years too.  Mine is just the same except it also calls for 1 Tbsp. of liquid smoke which gives it an awesome flavor!!!  Also, mine was from a crock pot cookbook so it works great for the crock pot too!!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Kirstin.... this recipe has been one of my family's favorites for years too. Mine is just the same except it also calls for 1 Tbsp. of liquid smoke which gives it an awesome flavor!!! Also, mine was from a crock pot cookbook so it works great for the crock pot too!!


Really?? I got it from Chris's mom.  Everyone loves it when we make it.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

kirstin...sounds yummy!! and easy to...thanks, I'll have to try it


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Kindled Spirit said:


> kirstin...sounds yummy!! and easy to...thanks, I'll have to try it


Let me know what you think when you do.  and you got your photo back from photobucket I see


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I said I couldn't be contained with just one.....   

Here is a Thanksgiving dessert idea (I got the recipe from TopSecretRecipes.com years ago and I have been told I can't show up to Thanksgiving at my parents without it)


Pumpkin Cheesecake

1 1/2 cups graham cracker crumbs (I have also used crushed ginger snaps and crushed Vanilla waffers with success)
5 tablespoons butter, melted 
1 cup sugar, plus 
1 tablespoon sugar 
3 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese (low fat and non fat work well too if you want to make it lighter)
1 teaspoon vanilla 
1 cup canned pumpkin 
3 eggs 
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon 
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg 
1/4 teaspoon allspice 

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. 

Make the crust by combining the graham cracker crumbs with the melted butter and 1 T sugar in a medium bowl. 

Stir well enough to coat all of the crumbs with the butter, but not so much as to turn the mixture into paste. 

Put foil partway up the outside part of an 8-inch springform pan. 

Press the crumbs onto the bottom and about two-thirds of the way up the sides of the springform pan. 

You don't want the crust to form all of the way up the back of each slice of cheesecake, just about 2/3 up

Bake the crust for 5-10 minutes, then set aside until you are ready to fill it. 

In a large mixing bowl combine the cream cheese, 1 C sugar, and vanilla. 

Mix with an electric mixer until smooth. Add the pumpkin, eggs, cinnamon, nutmeg and allspice and continue beating until smooth and creamy.  Pour the filling into the pan. 

Bake for 60-70 minutes. 

The top will turn a bit darker at this point.  Top may crack - that's ok

Remove from the oven and allow the cheesecake to cool. 

When the cheesecake has come to room temperature, put it into the refrigerator. 

Best if can be left in fridge at least 8 hours.  I always make the day before.   Serve with homemade whipped cream.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

All my recipies begin the same way:

2 oz Booker's Bourbon
1 spring water ice cube

Pour bourbon over ice in rocks glass. Repeat.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I made this for the first time last Thanksgiving and it was so good! It was requested again for Christmas so I made another. It was fantastic and easy too. I got the recipe from www.epicurious.com

Spiced Pumpkin Cheesecake 
Bon Appétit | November 1997

Yield: Serves 10 to 12

For crust
1 cup pecans (about 4 ounces)
1 cup graham cracker crumbs
2 tablespoons sugar
5 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted

For filling
4 8-ounce packages cream cheese, room temperature
1 1/4 cups sugar
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
1 15-ounce can solid pack pumpkin
3 large eggs
1 tablespoon vanilla extract

Preparation 

Make crust:

Preheat oven to 350°F. Blend first 3 ingredients in processor until nuts are finely chopped. Add butter; process until moist crumbs form. Press onto bottom and 1 inch up sides of 9-inch-diameter springform pan with 2 3/4-inch-high sides. Bake until lightly toasted, about 10 minutes. Cool. Wrap outside of pan with double thickness of heavy-duty foil.

Make filling:

Using electric mixer, beat first 4 ingredients in large bowl until smooth. Add pumpkin; beat until blended. Add eggs and vanilla; beat until smooth. Transfer to crust. Set in roasting pan. Pour enough hot water into roasting pan to come 1 inch up sides of springform pan.

Bake cake until top is golden and begins to crack and center is set, abut 1 hour 45 minutes. Remove from roasting pan. Cool. Chill overnight. (Can be made 2 days ahead. Cover; keep chilled.)


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> I made this for the first time last Thanksgiving and it was so good! It was requested again for Christmas so I made another. It was fantastic and easy too. I got the recipe from www.epicurious.com
> 
> Spiced Pumpkin Cheesecake
> Bon Appétit | November 1997
> ...


What do we do when the crust is done? I love the pecans idea. I'll have to incorporate that into the one I make!!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Teninx said:


> All my recipies begin the same way:
> 
> 2 oz Booker's Bourbon
> 1 spring water ice cube
> ...


I like that one too if I can add sour mix. (I know but I'm a girl)


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Man, all the above sounds yummy!!! Also, anything the can be crocked...the better ))

Chocolate Saltines (from Sara Live)

Saltine crackers (salted, a little more than one sleeve and must be name brand)
1 stick of unsalted butter
½ cup of sugar
1 package of mini chocolate chips
Assorted toppings (mini marshmallows, mini M&Ms, nuts, etc.)

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

Completely cover a baking sheet with saltines (I use a professional sized jelly roll pan).

In a saucepan, melt the butter & sugar. Continue stirring until it gets a bit bubbly&#8230;don't worry, the mixture will eventually combine.

Pour mixture over saltines and spread evenly, trying to cover all saltines.

Bake saltines for 10 minutes.

Remove from oven and immediately spread chocolate chips over the saltines and let sit for 5 minutes. When softened, spread the chocolate with a spatula&#8230;then sprinkle whatever toppings you'd like.

Place in refrigerator until set or into freezer to set it quickly.

Break apart and enjoy. Store in an airtight container.

This is best done in cool weather ;-p

*


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> What do we do when the crust is done? I love the pecans idea. I'll have to incorporate that into the one I make!!


Sorry about that, I didn't realize the whole thing didn't copy, I fixed it.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I like that one too if I can add sour mix. (I know but I'm a girl)


Ohmygawd, not sour mix with Bookers! It's a cask-strength single-barrel Bourbon at 127 Proof!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Please don't ruin the Bookers, small batch Bourbons are the closest thing to heaven in a glass.  Use a cheaper whiskey for your sour, Bookers is too expensive to mix.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> OK, I couldn't resist. Have a signature dish? Post it here!
> 
> Disclaimer - I love to cook and can't promise not to post multiple times.
> 
> Here is one Chris and I make to take to BBQ's and potlucks. (not healthy though)


Thanks Kristen... I was given this recipe about 20 years ago and had misplaced it... So glad to have it again!


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Ohmygawd, not sour mix with Bookers! It's a cask-strength single-barrel Bourbon at 127 Proof!


AMEN Teninx! My sister who works for JB will be VERY happy to hear you defend this fine libation. Hint for a gift: JB has a gift set of 4 mini bottles of their different signature bourbons (Basil Hayden's, Knob Creek, Booker's and Baker's). LOTS of fun to taste test - great stocking stuffer or grabbag gift - around $20 I believe.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Man, all the above sounds yummy!!! Also, anything the can be crocked...the better ))
> 
> Chocolate Saltines (from Sara Live)
> 
> ...


I've never of anything like this - will definitely try it!!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Ohmygawd, not sour mix with Bookers! It's a cask-strength single-barrel Bourbon at 127 Proof!


I've actually never tried Bookers. I use Jack Daniels when I mix sours. Is that OK?


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Please don't ruin the Bookers, small batch Bourbons are the closest thing to heaven in a glass. Use a cheaper whiskey for your sour, Bookers is too expensive to mix.


I use Jack. Never tried Bookers but it seems to have some ardent fans.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Angela said:


> Thanks Kristen... I was given this recipe about 20 years ago and had misplaced it... So glad to have it again!


well jeez... how come I never heard of it until I met Chris?? Seems it was very popular!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My family has certain foods that MUST appear on the holiday table, such as creamed onions. My mother's recipe is to take a jar of boiled onions, put them in a double boiler and pour a pint over cream over, then sprinkle with paprika. Yeah, right, mom. I found this recipe a few years ago and it has become the standard on MY table at Thanksgiving and Christmas.

*GOLDEN CREAMED ONIONS*
Serves 8-10

3 lbs pearl onions, blanched in boiling water 2 minutes, drained, and peeled (To peel: blanch in boiling water for 2 minutes, rinse under cool water. Cut off the root and then pop out the onion. While many people find this step tedious and dull, I actually think it is relaxing and therapeutic.)

2 tbsp unsalted butter
1 tsp sugar
3/4 tsp salt
2/3 cup heavy cream
1/2 cup chopped fresh parsley

In a skillet large enough to hold the onions in a single layer (or two if necessary), combine onions, butter, sugar, salt, and enough water to cover the onions by a 1/4-inch and bring mixture to boil. Boil until the liquid is almost evaporated and continue cooking, swirling pan, until the onions are golden and they begin to brown. Add the cream and continue swirling pan until cream thickens and colors (about 2 minutes). Stir in parsley, season with salt and pepper. This dish can be prepared a day or even more in advance and can be reheated in a microwave, a skillet over low heat, or in a slow oven.

Leslie


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> My family has certain foods that MUST appear on the holiday table, such as creamed onions. My mother's recipe is to take a jar of boiled onions, put them in a double boiler and pour a pint over cream over, then sprinkle with paprika. Yeah, right, mom. I found this recipe a few years ago and it has become the standard on MY table at Thanksgiving and Christmas.
> 
> *GOLDEN CREAMED ONIONS*
> Serves 8-10
> ...


I LOVE creamed onions!! Thanks!! I am going to do this one this weekend.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Colleen: Very good gift idea, thanks!

Kirsten, Jack is quite appropriate!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin, Jack is fine for sours.  I use myself for mixed drinks.  

Teninx I take you you learned to cook ala Julia Child?  Some Bourbon for the cook and some wine in the cooking?


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Gables, that is correct. I cook out of necessity, not because I'm creative. But my favorite soused chef was Graham Kerr in his early days, before he quit drinking and got all healthy and boring.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Gables, that is correct. I cook out of necessity, not because I'm creative. But my favorite soused chef was Graham Kerr in his early days, before he quit drinking and got all healthy and boring.


Yeah, he was fun in those days, wasn't he? I still have set of his wooden stirrers...he had name for them which I have forgotten.

L


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd forgotten about him, he was interesting in the early days.  I just add wine to things and claim it's French cooking.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I've never of anything like this - will definitely try it!!


*Wonky sounding, I know!!! But, if you love salty, sweet...this is right up your alley!!! Kids and adults alike gobble them up!

Leslie...boy, the creamed onions sound yummy!!!*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Wonky sounding, I know!!! But, if you love salty, sweet...this is right up your alley!!! Kids and adults alike gobble them up!
> 
> Leslie...boy, the creamed onions sound yummy!!!*


They are great. And they are perfect to make while watching the Macy's Thanksgiving parade on TV.

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> They are great. And they are perfect to make while watching the Macy's Thanksgiving parade on TV.
> 
> L


*That's what I love about Thanksgiving...cooking while watching the parade. I haven't missed a year yet and the year I was pregnant with DD, my girlfriend gave us tickets to sit on 34th street (not the most exciting but a great experience) and I sat there in my big blue poncho about 8 months along looking like a drowned rat ;-p But, it was so much fun!!!*


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Wonky sounding, I know!!! But, if you love salty, sweet...this is right up your alley!!! Kids and adults alike gobble them up!
> 
> Leslie...boy, the creamed onions sound yummy!!!*


I am a huge fan of salty and sweet together, so I will definitely try it... We do a lot of coating pretzels and chow mein noodles and such with chocolate bark during the holidays. One night while baking cookies I was having a salty/sweet craving and all I had on hand was a bag of Fritos... the rest is history! We know include chocolate covered Fritos in our holiday cookie/candy giving!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> I am a huge fan of salty and sweet together, so I will definitely try it... We do a lot of coating pretzels and chow mein noodles and such with chocolate bark during the holidays. One night while baking cookies I was having a salty/sweet craving and all I had on hand was a bag of Fritos... the rest is history! We know include chocolate covered Fritos in our holiday cookie/candy giving!!


*Oh man...I love Fritos!!! I'm going to have to try that one *


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Oh man...I love Fritos!!! I'm going to have to try that one *


It was so funny the first time I included them on a tray for a staff party and everyone was making fun of it and saying "how gross" but the next Christmas when it was getting close to time for my annual cookie/candy tray for the office, I got tons of emails from co-workers requesting the chocolate covered Fritos!!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Angela said:


> I am a huge fan of salty and sweet together, so I will definitely try it... We do a lot of coating pretzels and chow mein noodles and such with chocolate bark during the holidays. One night while baking cookies I was having a salty/sweet craving and all I had on hand was a bag of Fritos... the rest is history! We know include chocolate covered Fritos in our holiday cookie/candy giving!!


YUM - I think I need to run to the grocery store......


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

OK. No one is playing along so I am forced to post another recipe. I can't remember where I got the original inspiration for this but I've made a lot of tweaks to it over the years and this is the chili I make frequently in the winter. It doubles well and freezes well too.

Spicy 3 meat chili

1 lb hamburger

1 lb hot breakfast sausage

1 lb stew meat

4 large hot peppers, chopped leaving in seeds

1 or 2 chopped onions

1 chopped bell pepper

1 15oz can Kidney beans, drained and rinsed

1 15 oz can black beens, drained and rinsed

1 15oz can Pinto beans, drained and rinsed

3 Tablespoons chili powder (1 ea of dark, chipotle and ancho) (Note: if you don't like spicy - half the chili powder amount)

1 Tablespoon cayenne pepper

1 teaspoon salt

3 garlic cloves, minced

1 can French onion soup

1 6oz can chopped green chilies

1 15 oz can chopped tomatoes

2 15 oz cans tomato sauce

½ teaspoon sugar

1 teaspoon oregano

¼ teaspoon garlic powder

1 Tablespoon Tabasco sauce

2 ½ Tablespoons cumin

½ teaspoon onion powder

3 Tablespoons Jalapeno juice

Marinate stew meat with jalapeno juice, onion powder and garlic powder. Let sit overnight if you can in the fridge.

Brown hamburger with the onion, garlic, bell pepper and1/2 tablespoon cumin.

Brown sausage

Remove stew meat from marinade and brown.

Mix all the meat together

Add soup, tomato sauce, tomatoes, drained beans, jalapenos, chili powders, 3 Tablespoons cumin, cayenne, oregano, green chilies, salt, sugar and Tabasco.

Cook on medium heat for 2 hours.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, so many ingredient for Chili. I like Chili but never made one. Maybe I should.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Shizu said:


> Wow, so many ingredient for Chili. I like Chili but never made one. Maybe I should.


Then there is Leslie's version:

1 lb ground beef
1 can diced tomatoes (16 oz)
1 can dark red Kidney beans (16 oz)
1 pkg McCormick's chili-o mix

Make chili according to the directions on the chili-o mix package. Meanwhile, cook 1 cup of rice in 2 cups of water. Condiments: chopped avocado, onion, tomato, shredded cheese, sour cream.

Serve chili on rice. Pass condiments separately for each diner to enjoy.

L


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Shizu said:


> Wow, so many ingredient for Chili. I like Chili but never made one. Maybe I should.


It seems like a lot but it comes together quickly and is super yummy. Chris and I like to experiment in the kitchen so we get creative sometimes.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Then there is Leslie's version:
> 
> 1 lb ground beef
> 1 can diced tomatoes (16 oz)
> ...


That works too!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Long version or short...both sound yummy!*


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Or the really lazy version:

1lb ground beef
2 cans of Red Beans (not Kidney Beans)
1/4 cup onion
2 cans tomato soup
Chili Powder

Brown ground beef with onion, pour off grease.  Add the drained beans, stir in tomato soup and 1 to 2 cans of water depending upon how much liquid you like in your chili.  Heat until bubbling then add chili power to taste and serve.  Reheats beautifully.

Leaves lots of time to read your Kindle.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I can tell by the chili recipes that you guys can't be from Texas... Beans do not belong in chili!!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm from the Midwest and we put beans in our Chili there.  I know you don't in Texas, but what can I say I'm used to the beans.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Angela said:


> I can tell by the chili recipes that you guys can't be from Texas... Beans do not belong in chili!!


I tried to make a "bowl o'red" using an authentic Texas recipe. I even ate it with saltines! But after two bites, I had to dump a can of kidney beans in. I love beans in chili.

L


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> I can tell by the chili recipes that you guys can't be from Texas... Beans do not belong in chili!!


I only had chili with beans in it. I thought there must be beans in all chili.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I like it with beans so that's the way I make it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Shizu said:


> I only had chili with beans in it. I thought there must be beans in all chili.


You are correct. Chili need not have meat in it (thus the difference between "chili" and "chili con carne"), howver it *must* have beans, tomatoes and, duh, chilis. Don't let those Texans tell you any different.

In a bizarre twist that surely signals the coming apocalypse, most chili competitions don't allow their competitors to put beans in their chili, as the beans can be used as a "marker" to let judges identify a particular chili as coming from a particular entrant.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

I have several signature dishes.  I make a pretty mean chili, what LR says is the best spaghetti she's ever had, and what is widely acclaimed as the world's best chicken noodle soup.  However, I don't use recipes and measure my seasonings by sight, smell and taste.  Thus I can't share any of them here.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmmm, spaghetti sauce.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I have several signature dishes. I make a pretty mean chili, what LR says is the best spaghetti she's ever had, and what is widely acclaimed as the world's best chicken noodle soup. However, I don't use recipes and measure my seasonings by sight, smell and taste. Thus I can't share any of them here.


My measurements are approximate..... I don't measure either.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> My measurements are approximate..... I don't measure either.


I always tell my daughters. Cooking is like an experiment. LOL


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I never put beans in my chili, I don't like them.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Chili with beans, chili w/o beans...I like chili *


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Here is another one. These are fall of the bone tender and I never liked ribs until we found this recipe.

*BBQ beer baked Ribs*

3 lbs country-style boneless pork ribs
2 medium onions, halved and sliced thinly
3 or 4 cloves minced garlic
2 cans beer
1 bottle of your favorite BBQ sauce (I like Sweet Baby Rays)

Brown the pork ribs in a skillet
Place the ribs in a large roasting pan and scatter the onions and garlic on top
Pour the beer over the ribs and cover with tin foil
Bake at 375F 1 1/2 to 2 hours
Carefully remove foil - the steam can burn
Pour out the beer
Slather the pork with the BBQ sauce and bake uncovered for 1 more hour


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I never put beans in my chili, I don't like them.


Hooray!! I am not alone!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> My measurements are approximate..... I don't measure either.


I am the same way... I never measure anything and when people ask for recipes I always end up saying "season to taste." I will tell the what seasonings I used, but there is no way to know exactly how much of anything goes into it!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> Here is another one. These are fall of the bone tender and I never liked ribs until we found this recipe.
> 
> *BBQ beer baked Ribs*
> 
> ...


*I love country style spare ribs and this one sounds yummy!*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I love country style spare ribs and this one sounds yummy!*


Easy. Yummy. The only tricky part is pouring out the beer. I never get it all out, there is always about an inch left in the bottom.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> Easy. Yummy. The only tricky part is pouring out the beer. I never get it all out, there is always about an inch left in the bottom.


Does it taste diffrent if you have some beer left?


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I love the recipe ideas.

I don't have a recipe per se, I just throw things in a pot and simmer away and it's dinner. The Beer Ribs reminded me of this to share.

For the best stew you have had, just use a bottle of good ale for some of the cooking liquid. If I don't use it, it tastes dull and lifeless. I learned this trick from a real Irish Pub that makes Lamb Stew and they only use Guiness for theirs. I tried it with my Beef Stew and it was so delish!

After browning 1-2 pounds of meat of your choice in extra virgin olive oil, add 1 large red onion and garlic. Pour in your bottle of Guiness, (or any dark ale is good) and add water to cover along with 2 bay leaves and any other spices you might like (salt and pepper). Simmer and when meat is tender in about 1 1/2 - 2 hours, add some veggies to your liking: potatoes, carrots, turnips, string beans, sweet potatoes, green/bell peppers, and cook until veggies are tender, about 1/2 hour longer. Really good on a cold day.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

sailor said:


> I love the recipe ideas.
> 
> I don't have a recipe per se, I just throw things in a pot and simmer away and it's dinner. The Beer Ribs reminded me of this to share.
> 
> ...


yum! I love stew in the winter time and will make this when Chris gets back from Europe!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I was told I should post this here:

This is my Mom's recipe. This is a big hit wherever I bring it. She and I tried it with sugar free jello, and low fat cream cheese. Bad idea, although the sugar free jello is bearable. The low fat cream cheese doesn't give the same texture. She used her hand mixture with the pears and cream cheese; I use a potato masher or my Braun blender stick.

PEAR SALAD (FOO-FOO)

1 large can pears (29 oz)
2 three-oz. packages of cream cheese [I buy an 8 oz. package and use 3/4 of it and the other 1/4 on bagles--Betsy]
Dream whip or small carton Cool Whip or store brand (cheaper) [Does Dream whip still exist? Mom ALWAYs used Cool Whip or store brand)
1 sm pkg lime jello

Drain pears, reserving 1 cup juice. Boil juice and add jello, set aside.
Mash pears. Add to jello and break apart cream cheese and also add. Chill. (Mom (as do I) would put in freezer for about 30 minutes, checking often).
When slightly thick, add whipped mixture and blend well--put in mold or large pyrex dish and chill over night. Mold should have a drop or so of oil swished around in it.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

BOGCOP Green Beans

1 can French-cut green beans
1/4 cup minced onion
1 smushed/minced clove garlic
1 pinch basil
2 pinches oregano
2 pinches celery seed
1 pinch parsley
2 Tbsp. olive oil

Mince onion and garlic.  Drain green beans.  Warm olive oil over medium-low heat in skillet.  Add onion and garlic.  After 1 minute, add everything else.  Sautee until done--about 6 minutes, stirring frequently.  Serve with slotted spoon to allow excess olive oil to drain.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ooh that sounds good.

What's BOGCOP?  (she asked, almost afraid to...)

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

Basil, Oregano, Garlic, Celery Seed, Onion, Parsley.

BOGCOP


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tanx


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

And it _is_ delicious. Spices up dull old green beans in a fresh and lively way. One of my favorite side dishes. LR can attest to them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

Yummy, yummy.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kentucky Derby Pie

1/2 cup flour
1 cup sugar
1 egg slightly beaten
1 stick butter, melted & cooled
1 tsp vanilla
1 6 oz pkg semi-sweet chocolate chips
1 cup chopped pecans

Combine first 5 ingredients, mix well. Add chocolate chips and pecans; pour into 9" frozen pie crust. Bake at 300 for 1 hour. Best served warm with whipped cream, but is good cold, too!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was told I should post this here:
> 
> This is my Mom's recipe. This is a big hit wherever I bring it. She and I tried it with sugar free jello, and low fat cream cheese. Bad idea, although the sugar free jello is bearable. The low fat cream cheese doesn't give the same texture. She used her hand mixture with the pears and cream cheese; I use a potato masher or my Braun blender stick.
> 
> ...


sounds yummy!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> sounds yummy!!


Oh, it is. I get compliments whenever I bring it to a dinner!

Betsy


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

In an effort to bump this thread because it appears to be a deelish thread, I'm posting this link to what looks like an amazing brownie recipe. I haven't tried it so it's not a signature recipe of my own, but doesn't it look a little evil? 

http://bakerella.blogspot.com/2009/01/thaaank-you-betty.html


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> In an effort to bump this thread because it appears to be a deelish thread, I'm posting this link to what looks like an amazing brownie recipe. I haven't tried it so it's not a signature recipe of my own, but doesn't it look a little evil?
> 
> http://bakerella.blogspot.com/2009/01/thaaank-you-betty.html


Oh my God, those look FABULOUS! Thanks for posting the link.

L


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> In an effort to bump this thread because it appears to be a deelish thread, I'm posting this link to what looks like an amazing brownie recipe. I haven't tried it so it's not a signature recipe of my own, but doesn't it look a little evil?
> 
> http://bakerella.blogspot.com/2009/01/thaaank-you-betty.html


OHHHHH my. You sue=re seem to know how to pick 'em. Thanks for posting the link. I will be making these in the near future


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Love the Warning Link at the beginning!  I think I may have everything in my cupboard to try these - everyone come on over tonight and we'll give them a try (all you regulars on the coffee or tea thread bring what you think will go best)!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Marguerite said:


> OHHHHH my. You sue=re seem to know how to pick 'em. Thanks for posting the link. I will be making these in the near future


OMG, these look sooooo sinful!! Thanks for the link


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh well - they are not gluten free - I'll just look and drool, don't care for the pain


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I am SO making these this weekend. I might even share with my children..


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I am SO making these this weekend. I might even share with my children..


Let's see, the recipe makes 2 dozen brownies, you have 4 brats kids....that leaves 20 brownies for you. I like that math!

L


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> In an effort to bump this thread because it appears to be a deelish thread, I'm posting this link to what looks like an amazing brownie recipe. I haven't tried it so it's not a signature recipe of my own, but doesn't it look a little evil?
> 
> http://bakerella.blogspot.com/2009/01/thaaank-you-betty.html


Oh x#%# I had to look! oops, I think I have everything in my cupboard and I have been trying to not use any of it but now....


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

B-Kay said:


> Oh x#%# I had to look! oops, I think I have everything in my cupboard and I have been trying to not use any of it but now....


Darn, they'll all be gone before I can get to Tucson!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, if you hurry I might be persuaded to share, maybe.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Have to tell you all that I made the brownie receipe today only I had the Betty Crocker Supreme Brownie mix with CARMEL packet in the cupboard and used that instead (I also stirred in some leftover Heath Bar chips that were in the freezer).  OMG!!!  Gained five pounds just smelling them - they were great if I do say so myself!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

You really know how to hurt a guy. Tell us about them when they are all gone.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> You really know how to hurt a guy. Tell us about them when they are all gone.


Well hurry over, there are still some left. DH got a new grill today and as the weather is beautiful in Southern Iowa we are sharing grilled t-bone, portabella mushrooms and fresh asparagus with crescent rolls and the brownies for dessert (also a really yummy Mondavi 2004 Private Selection Zinfandel to wash it all down).


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

If only I could find a dog setter and someone to let me borrow their biz jet.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Woke up this morning and Mom had made french toast with King's Hawaiian sweet bread. Its so good and not overly sweet...no need for syrup. Just use you usual french toast recipe with this: 









or use the brand's recipe: Ingredients
4 (1-inch) thick slices King's Hawaiian Bread
4 large eggs
1/2 cup milk
1/2 tsp. vanilla
1/4 tsp. cinnamon
Butter or oil for frying
Maple syrup

Preparation

Slice bread crosswise so that each slice is about 1-inch thick. Cut larger slices into halves or thirds, if desired. Set aside. 
In a shallow mixing bowl, whisk together the eggs, milk, vanilla and cinnamon. 
Quickly dip slices (do not soak) in egg mixture and cook until golden brown on both sides. 
Keep egg mixture stirred and spices well blended. 
Sprinkle with powdered sugar and serve with warm maple syrup.I like mine without syrup...since it already has a slightly sweetness to it already.

In the end you get this:


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

LOVE Kings bread - don't know why I never thought to use it for french toast.  Thanks V-A!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Hope you enjoy! I love King's sweet bread. using it to make french toast....its just wow. we don't use regular bread to make french toast anymore. its gotta be sweet bread.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Marbled Brownies

1 pkg. brownie mix.  Receipe calls for double fudge, but I use whatever is in my cupboard at the time.
3 oz. cream cheese, softened
3 tbsp. butter
3 tbsp. sugar
1 large egg
1 tbsp. flour
1/2 tsp. vanilla

Preheat oven to 350.  Grease bottom of 8x8 pan.

Beat cream cheese and butter till smooth.  Stir in sugar, egg, flour and vanilla.  Set aside.

Prepare brownie mix for cake like brownies.  Spread half of brownie batter in pan.  Spoon cream cheese mixture over batter.  Spoon dollopes of remaining brownie batter over top.  Swirl brownie and cream cheese batter together with knife.

Bake at 350 for 36 to 39 minutes.  Cool.  Chill 2 hours.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I've never heard of King's Sweet Bread. I wonder if they sell it here?

Meanwhile, tomorrow is Maine maple Sunday, a big tradition around here. All the sugar houses are open, you can see them making maple syrup, have fresh maple syrup on ice cream and buy gallons of the stuff.

It's fun, especially if you have little kids.

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

They have it in walmart here in vegas...in the bread or deli section.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Peppermint Bark:

Starlight Mints [1 bag]
Hershey's semi-sweet white chocolate chips

Crush up mints, melt chocolate, mix together, spread in cookie sheet, chill in fridge or freezer until hard..............

YUM and great to let kids make too!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm not sure where this recipe originated but my family has been using it for years, enjoy:

CHICKEN SOUR CREAM ENCHILADA’S

Preheat oven to 350 degrees
3-4 split chicken breasts (I use skinless/boneless)
1 carton chicken stock
1 8 oz sour cream
1 can condensed cream of chicken soup
1 sml can diced green chilies
1 doz corn tortillas, room temp.
1 lb +/- grated American cheese (or mild cheddar cheese)
Shredded Lettuce

Boil chicken in the stock until no longer pink in the middle, remove and set aside to cool, shred chicken.  Mix the sour cream, soup and green chilies together, will be thick that’s ok (you can use a little milk to thin if you want).
Assembly:  Put half of the soup mixture in the bottom of a 9 x 13 baking dish, take a tortilla put some chicken and cheese in the middle, roll the tortilla then put in the baking dish, continue lining up until all the tortillas are rolled.  Pour the remaining soup mixture on top of the rolled tortillas and sprinkle cheese over the top.  Bake in the preheated oven until the top is bubbly and golden.  Serve with the shredded lettuce.
Side note:  I use the remaining chicken broth to make chicken soup.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Sounds good, B-Kay, I'll have to try it the next time I cook for DW and I.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

This thread is dangerous, as I have a sweet tough, and immediately went on to search for something to munch on.


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 22, 2009)

I haven't had breakfast yet and this is making me even more hungry.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

B-Kay said:


> CHICKEN SOUR CREAM ENCHILADA'S


mmm, good stuff.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

OK- so since today is the first day that I am feeling good in about 3 weeks, I am thinking that I need to roll up my sleeves and make some enchilada's for dinner followed by some BROWNIES for dessert.....      DH and DS may go NUTS!!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Glad you are feeling better, 1652 ! The enchiladas do sound good, don"t they?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes!  And intinst, you aren't far from me!!!!  

Thanks, I think that my meds are FINALLY working...4 days in!  Woo-hoo!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Glad to know, hope things go better from here on out.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I've got those cookie brownies baking in the oven right now....yum!

L


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

KindleKay, glad to hear you are feeling better and hope your family enjoy the enchiladas.  I'm making them for dinner today, they really are very good.  Since I really do have the ingredients for the Cookie Brownies I'm going to put them together and in the oven right now!  Be back soon, walks away laughing.

Will have to let things get to room temp. to make brownies so will make them later.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

B-Kay said:


> KindleKay, glad to hear you are feeling better and hope your family enjoy the enchiladas. I'm making them for dinner today, they really are very good. Since I really do have the ingredients for the Cookie Brownies I'm going to put them together and in the oven right now! Be back soon, walks away laughing.


I just looked at my batch baking in the oven. My kids will go nuts when they see these! LOL. They are much higher than the ones in the picture, probably because I used a slightly smaller pan: 12 x 7 rather than 13 x 9.

L


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Leslie, I am living dangerously, no kids here today to help eat these, just me!  I will just have to take them to work tomorrow for help in eating them. lol


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes, I will let DH and DS eat what they want of the brownies and the remainder will go with me to work tomorrow.  Being on steroids, I sure don't need the extra temptation around here!!  I have enough going on!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Yes, I will let DH and DS eat what they want of the brownies and the remainder will go with me to work tomorrow. Being on steroids, I sure don't need the extra temptation around here!! I have enough going on!!


Do they make you hungrier? That's what my wife always complains about.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

So far they have not, but I know that is a common side effect...along with bloating and swelling.  So far I am OK but I am not taking any chances in that area!!!  A small sweet is OK...but a panfull of those brownies woudl be more temptation than I can handle!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am being punished for making these sinfully wicked brownies: it just started snowing. LOL.

L


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am being punished for making these sinfully wicked brownies: it just started snowing. LOL.
> 
> L


Oh No! You will have to stay right there with the aroma surrounding you. Better box them up quickly and send them to me!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am being punished for making these sinfully wicked brownies: it just started snowing. LOL.
> 
> L


No. That's your reward for having to put up with one more day of snow.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay, they are done. Now I just have to wait for the frosting to "set up," according to the recipe.

Boy, do these brownies look good!

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Why oh Why did I get in this thread    At least I don't have the ingredients for the brownies - luckily some hings here are way to expensive to indulge in!  Hawaiian bread - yummy - oh me oh my  

But the Chicken enchiladas sound delish - and can get all that stuff easily here - guess what's for dinner at my house today - but no brownies - not gluten free anyway.

How did they turn out Leslie?  I can at least vicariously enjoy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This one's for all you Dr Pepper fans...

Pork Chops with Dr. Pepper Demi-Glace


I've not tried it (don't like Dr Pepper) but found it while I was looking for a picture of a Dr Pepper bottle...

Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This one's for all you Dr Pepper fans...
> 
> Pork Chops with Dr. Pepper Demi-Glace
> 
> ...


betcha all the bubbles would go away and I could use chicken - thanks Betsy! I feel better now


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

They are broadcasting a blizzard for this are beginning sometime tomorrow morning -- up to three feet of snow.  So I'm looking at comfort food that is easy to prepare -- without going to the grocery store

CHICKEN TORTILLA SOUP
2 skinless, boneless chicken breasts
1/2 tsp olive oil
3/4 tsp ground cumin
2 (14.5 ounce) containers of chicken broth
1 c. frozen corn kernels
1 c. chopped onion
1/2 tsp chii powder
1 Tbsp lemon juice
1 can black beans
1 c. chunky salsa
1 (4 oz) can chopped green chiles
Garlic (I use 2 cloves)
7 corn tortillas
Montery Jack or Mexican Cheese blend

In large pot, med heat, saute chicken in olive oil about 5 minutes.  Add garlic and cumin, mix well.  Add broth, corn, beans, onion,  chili powder, lemon juice, chiles & salsa.  Reduce heat to low and cook 20 - 30 minutes. 

Preheat oven to 400 - lightly brush both sides of corn tortillas with oil, cut into strips and spread on a baking sheet.  Bake in preheated oven until crips -- 10 to 15 minutes.  To serve sprikle tortilla strips over soup.

To serve, sprinkle tortilla strips in bottom of soup bowl, add soup and cheese.  I also like to add sour cream.
And I serve garlic toast, also.

Deelish!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

YUMMY!!!  I am LOVING this thread!  Coincidence that I found it the day that I started to have energy and feel good again?  I think not!!

My brownie/cookies are cooling and my chicken is boiling for the enchiladas.  I have Twilight as a free rental (thanks to Amazons customer service) and my windows are wide open and I am enjoying this beautiful 76 degree day in Arkansas!!!  I pray that I feel like this every day from here on out....it will make the disgnosis of Lupus completely worth it!!!  I had no idea how poorly I have been feeling....for MONTHS!!!!

Happy Sunday Everyone!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> They are broadcasting a blizzard for this are beginning sometime tomorrow morning -- up to three feet of snow.


Yikes!!! Where do you live? I cannot bear the thought of three feet of snow...

L


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Quick question cooks out there: Is the only way to "shred" boiled chicken is with 2 forks  I have never down that....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Quick question cooks out there: Is the only way to "shred" boiled chicken is with 2 forks I have never down that....


I let it cool and just use my hands.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

OOH, Thanks Luv!  That would be much easier on my hands....here I was shredding with two forks and my hands started hurting so I am taking a break.  Now I have the PERFECT excuse to take a nice LONG break and catch up on posts!!   

Really, thank you.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Yikes!!! Where do you live? I cannot bear the thought of three feet of snow...L


Rapid City, SD. We always have storms around the equinox.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I am being punished for making these sinfully wicked brownies: it just started snowing. LOL.
> 
> L


I've been waiting all afternoon and no one has offered me a taste of one of those brownies.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Mine are being left alone to allow the ganosh (sp?) to set up!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

You could use your fingers. Before you jump me, that's the answer my wife gave, as to how she does it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K.  I think I have a box of brownies in the cupboard.  Don't have the cookie mix, but you all are making me totally crave brownies. . .

I'll be back when they're in the oven. . . .



Ann

edit:  brownies in the oven, timer set.  Now where was I?. . .


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay, I ate a half a brownie.

Then I ate another half. They are incredibly good but almost too rich to eat. I have to wonder if Betty Crocker ever heard of healthy eating, when I think of the ingredients in these. I haven't used this much butter since cooking something at Christmas.

Oh well, I guess we all get to splurge every now and then, right?

Picture to follow.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

And here they are:


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Kindlekay and others that are making the enchiladas today, please let me know what you think.  When I shred the chicken I let the meat cool and pull it apart with my fingers usually big shreds and not too stringy.  I have my brownies "frosted" and just sitting now, will cut them shortly.  It sounds like everyone is having a great Sunday dinner.

Leslie, I haven't cut my brownies yet, I can only hope mine are as good as your look!  OK off to cut the brownies....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> And here they are:


That's just evil.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> That's just evil.


Actually, my sister's friend, Cindy the food stylist would be screaming at me about that picture. One brownie's frosting is uneven. There are splots on the plate. Probably I put them on the wrong color plate. And they aren't evenly sized.

Oh well, who cares? They taste good! LOL.

L


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> That's just evil.


As in "Sinfully Good" looking


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

B-Kay said:


> Kindlekay and others that are making the enchiladas today, please let me know what you think. When I shred the chicken I let the meat cool and pull it apart with my fingers usually big shreds and not too stringy. I have my brownies "frosted" and just sitting now, will cut them shortly. It sounds like everyone is having a great Sunday dinner.
> 
> Leslie, I haven't cut my brownies yet, I can only hope mine are as good as your look! OK off to cut the brownies....


The only way I've found to make the shreds small is to use two forks. It's a pain (and painful) and takes a long time, but the results are great. I do the same with beef when I'm making beef echiladas or burritos. I like shredded meat in my Mexican food much better than chunks. Mr. KM prefers the chunks but since I'm the one doing the cooking...


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I got some feedback on the Evil Brownies (what they're being called on another board I'm a member of).  They prefer the ganache made with milk chocolate chips over the semi-sweet that's listed in the ingredients.  I'm a dark chocolate kinda gal so I'll stick with the semi-sweet, but just a thought if they were too bitter-sweet for your taste.

I am loving this thread and all the yummy looking recipes.  I think we'll have Tortilla Soup tomorrow for dinner because not only is it supposed to snow tomorrow, it's snowing right now.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Ah, my fellow Kindleboarders....today is a good, good day!

The chicken enchiladas were divine!  I loved them and so did my hubby and DS.  The cookie brownies were as good as the pictures show although they are very rich.  I am taking the majority of them to work tomorrow to share with my staff.  They will be gone in no time 

My energy level is as high now as ever and I am nervous to go to bed for fear that I will wake up tomorow with more pain and fatigue again.  I guess I had better just build a bridge and get over it....

Thank you all!  It was all these yummy recipies that inspired me this morning so that when my energy burst hit, I was off to the store for the needed ingredients!!  

What a wonderful day....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> I got some feedback on the Evil Brownies (what they're being called on another board I'm a member of). They prefer the ganache made with milk chocolate chips over the semi-sweet that's listed in the ingredients. I'm a dark chocolate kinda gal so I'll stick with the semi-sweet, but just a thought if they were too bitter-sweet for your taste.
> 
> I am loving this thread and all the yummy looking recipes. I think we'll have Tortilla Soup tomorrow for dinner because not only is it supposed to snow tomorrow, it's snowing right now.


Thanks for the tip to use milk chocolate. I usually do when I make chocolate chip cookies anyway.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

KindleMom, there is not a right or wrong way to shred the meat, just do what you feel confortable doing you could even just cut the meat especially if you have difficulty with your hands hurting, I don't imagine that the taste of the final dish would taste any different (the only thing I would not do is grind the meat, it does change the flavor, my MIL used to grind the meat for my FIL because he would not wear his false teeth).  Ugh!

For the brownies I actually went to the Betty Crocker site and downloaded the recipe and it called for Betty Crockers frosting and that is what I used because I already had a dark chocolate frosting, the results were very very good.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

KindleKay, I am so glad that you have had such a good day!!!  I'm also glad that you and your family enjoyed the enchiladas, as I previously stated my family has loved this dish for many years and both my daughters make it for their families.  I will also be taking the brownies to work tomorrow I cannot have them in the house as it is just me and I would eat them all (no self control when it comes to chocolate)!  Here's wishing you another good day tomorrow.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you B-Kay... for the recipie and the wishes for tomorrow.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok, my recipe takes a lot of ingredients. Its a family favorite, my sisters always beg me to make it. So here is my recipe:

*Tay's White Bean Chicken Chili*
Ingredients: 
4 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil
2 cooked rotisserie chickens (cut into small pieces)
2 white onions, chopped 
6 cloves of garlic, minced
2 49½ oz Swanson chicken broth
1 24oz jar of La Victoria Thick and Chunky Salsa Verde (Med. Heat)
2 28oz cans of Hunts diced tomatoes
2 7oz cans of green diced chilies 
1 teaspoon dried oregano
2 teaspoon ground coriander seed
1 teaspoon ground cumin
3 15oz cans of white beans (Sun Vista)
2 16oz bag of frozen sweet yellow corn
2 tablespoon of kosher salt
1 tablespoon of black pepper
3 small limes, sliced
1 2lb sharp cheddar cheese, shredded
1 bushel of cilantro
2 lg jalapeños, sliced
1 lg green bell pepper, chopped
1 lg red bell pepper, chopped
3 avocados,sliced 
1 lg bag of tortilla chips

Instructions:
1)Heat oil, and cook onion and minced garlic on medium heat.
2)Stir in broth, green salsa, tomatoes, chilies, bell peppers, jalapeños,cilantro and spices. Bring to a boil on high heat. Once you bring it to a boil, put on med-low heat to simmer for 30 minutes. 
3)Add corn, chicken, and beans; simmer for 10 minutes. 
4)Serve with these toppings for people to choose from: limes, sharp cheddar cheese, avocado, and tortilla chips.
*Serving size is 20 bowls of chili.

P.S. This makes a very full pan! I have 12 people (4 kids, 8 adults) in my house. Its just enough


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Ok, my recipe takes a lot of ingredients. Its a family favorite, my sisters always beg me to make it. So here is my recipe:
> 
> *Tay's White Bean Chicken Chili*
> Ingredients:
> ...


I use to make one similar to this (not the same amount of ingredients though). One day I was at the store and Hormel puts out a White Chicken Chili in a glass jar, so I tried it. It was good, but I like more beans and chicken in mine. So I decided to use Hormels' as a base. I took 2 jars of it and added 2 cans of white beans and my own chicken breasts. Topped it with shredded Monterrey (sp?)jack cheese and sour cream. It was as good as my own and a whole lot easier and cheaper to make. Some of those ingredients can be on the pricey side, especially if you don't already have them in your cabinet (cumin). Hope I didn't offend anyone by suggesting to use these bottled ingredients instead of fresh. If you want to do it with all the fresh ingredients, go ahead, I'm all about fast and easy, especially with my schedule.

The other big thing by doing it this way, I was able to control the amount it makes. When I make it with the fresh ingredients, before I knew it, I had a huge pot of chili (it is rich, and you can only eat it so many days in a row). Doing it this way, I had just about the right amount. If you need more, just add another jar of Hormel chili, more beans and more chicken.

Try it, you'll like it.............I'm sure the homemade one is better and you like knowing you made it from scratch........I'm just offering an easy (and cheaper)way of doing it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for that hint, Kevin. It does sound good and like you, I'm all about fast and tasty!

L


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok so I totally missed the first "evil brownie" recipe that was posted. Luckily B-Kay brought it to my attention when she brought the remainder of her brownies into the office this morning. Let me tell you... they were AWESOME. So I thought I'd contribute another evil brownie recipe. This ones for all the chocolate/peanut butter lovers out there. I call them:

Tri-level brownies.

1 cup quick cooking oats 
1/2 cup all-purpose flour 
1/2 cup packed brown sugar 
1/4 teaspoon baking soda 
6 tablespoons butter, melted 
1/2 small jar of peanutbutter (doesn't have to be exact)

3/4 cup white sugar 
1/4 cup butter, melted 
1 (1 ounce) square unsweetened chocolate, melted 
1 egg 
2/3 cup all-purpose flour 
1/4 teaspoon baking powder 
1/4 cup milk 
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1/2 cup chopped walnuts (optional)

2 tablespoons butter 
1 (1 ounce) square unsweetened chocolate 
1 1/2 cups confectioners' sugar 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F(175 degrees C). Lightly grease an 11 x 7 1/2 inch baking pan.

*Level 1*

In a medium bowl, stir together quick cooking oats, 1/2 cup flour, brown sugar, and baking soda. Stir melted butter, then peanut butter into dry ingredients.

Pat evenly into the bottom of baking pan and bake in preheated oven for 10 minutes.

*Level 2*

Cream together white sugar, butter, and 1 ounce of melted unsweetened chocolate. Add the egg to this mixture and cream well.

In a medium bowl, stir together 2/3 cup of flour, baking powder, and salt. Add dry ingredients to chocolate mixture alternately with a mixture of the milk and vanilla. Mix after each addition. Fold in the walnuts (if desired) and spread evenly over baked layer. (for a thicker middle layer I have been known to double the ingredients for this layer and adjust cook time accordingly)

Bake for 25 minutes more at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C ) then cool.

*Level 3*

Melt together 2 tablespoons of butter and 1 ounce of unsweetened chocolate over medium heat. Remove from heat, and stir in 1 1/2 cups of confectioners sugar. Add vanilla last. Stir until frosting is smooth and pourable. Pour on and smooth over brownies of drizzle over the tops of the brownies for an elegant finish. -being a chocolate lover you can guess which one I do.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> I use to make one similar to this (not the same amount of ingredients though). One day I was at the store and Hormel puts out a White Chicken Chili in a glass jar, so I tried it. It was good, but I like more beans and chicken in mine. So I decided to use Hormels' as a base. I took 2 jars of it and added 2 cans of white beans and my own chicken breasts. Topped it with shredded Monterrey (sp?)jack cheese and sour cream. It was as good as my own and a whole lot easier and cheaper to make. Some of those ingredients can be on the pricey side, especially if you don't already have them in your cabinet (cumin). Hope I didn't offend anyone by suggesting to use these bottled ingredients instead of fresh. If you want to do it with all the fresh ingredients, go ahead, I'm all about fast and easy, especially with my schedule.
> 
> The other big thing by doing it this way, I was able to control the amount it makes. When I make it with the fresh ingredients, before I knew it, I had a huge pot of chili (it is rich, and you can only eat it so many days in a row). Doing it this way, I had just about the right amount. If you need more, just add another jar of Hormel chili, more beans and more chicken.
> 
> Try it, you'll like it.............I'm sure the homemade one is better and you like knowing you made it from scratch........I'm just offering an easy (and cheaper)way of doing it.


Thanks, but my family is huge on fresh!!! They will kill me if I change it...LOL!!!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Hmm.  I WAS going to start dieting today after making my version of the Evil Brownies Saturday (yes the 9x13 pan full is gone with just DH and self), but I don't even have the willpower to stay away from this thread much less not try these recipes.  I have already been to the grocery store and the White Bean Chicken Chili is in the crockpot.  It seemed perfect for a rainy, blucky (the technicial term) day like we are having here.  Smells great!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I am so glad to see all these wonderful pictures, and marvelous recipes.  Delighted that it all tastes as good as it looks   Hope y'all enjoy tremendously  

How's that for a positive attitude?  Did I pass the test?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I am so glad to see all these wonderful pictures, and marvelous recipes. Delighted that it all tastes as good as it looks  Hope y'all enjoy tremendously
> 
> How's that for a positive attitude? Did I pass the test?


Lol...I think you passed the test


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks 1071


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

B-Kay, I just had a leftover Chicken Enchilada and boy!  It is just as good reheated on day 2 as it is on day 1 fresh from the oven....yummmm...

Oh yes, and, as predicted, my staff gobbled down the cookie/brownies and I had 3 people beg me for the recipie.  I emailed them a link to the blog that has the funny directions!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Thanks 1071


Lol...I just figured out my number today


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

KindleKay, I am laughing as I also had leftover enchiladas for dinner and will probably have them again tomorrow (I only heated up what I could eat tonight).  I also took the brownies to work and even though there were some left when I came home, they will be eaten tomorrow (and at least I did not bring them home).  I just put my copy of the recipe out with the brownies and left a note that if anyone wanted the recipe to just make a copy.  You didn't say but I hope you had a good day today, here's to another one tomorrow.  One day at a time.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I made this tonight, and I had forgotten how easy and good it is. My hubby and I made this up one day with ingredients we had in the kitchen.

Berry Easy Pie (his name, not mine, LOL)

Ingredients:

Either a 10 inch or a deep dish 9 inch pie crust; graham cracker is good, or regular pie crust works well, too. I get pre-made ones either in the baking isle or frozen.
21 oz. can of pie filling
A pint or two of whatever kind of berries you like
Cool whip or whipped cream

Directions:
Bake the pie shell if needed (If it is frozen, it usually needs to be pricked all over with a fork and baked first; directions should come with the pie crust.). Gently fold the berries into the pie filling (We usually use strawberry or blueberry pie filling with fresh raspberries or blackberries. Grab whatever looks good at the grocery store or whatever you have left over in the fridge.). Put the berry mixture into the cooled pie shell. Top with cool whip or homemade whipped cream (I use 1c. heavy whipping cream and add 2T. sugar and 1t. vanilla extract, beat to stiff peaks.). Can be served right away, but it is good to chill it and let the pie filling cool to hold the pie shape when it is cut out of the container. If you want to be fancy, save some fresh berries to decorate the top of the pie when you are finished.

It is a good, fast and not too unhealthy dessert. I've been wanting to try cherry pie filling sometime, but haven't yet.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Well I am going to be SO sorry I peeked at this thread.  There's definitely a pan of "Brookies" in my near future (who can resist brownie/cookies??).  But I think I'll get some of the refrigerated cookie dough & use that instead of mixing the cookie mix.  I'm a very lazy cook.

I'm almost afraid to go any further back in the thread...


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

B-Kay said:


> I'm not sure where this recipe originated but my family has been using it for years, enjoy:
> 
> CHICKEN SOUR CREAM ENCHILADA'S
> 
> ...


making this tomorrow for dinner - it sounds yummy


----------



## ArmyWife (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow...I shouldn't have went to the link on the Bakerella site that had the brownies.  I then went to look at the other posts on that site.  I'm in trouble!

I love all the cake pops she has posted.  Now I need to try it.  lol


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

One question for B-Kay on the enchilda recipe...when you say "carton" of chicken stock, how big is the carton?

Thanks,

L


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

This is my most requested appetizer

*Bacon Wands*

Ingredients:
1 box of thin breadsticks (any flavor, garlic is my favorite)
1 package of bacon (not thickly sliced)

Preparation:
Loosely wrap a slice of bacon around a breadstick folding ends of the bacon slice over the ends of the breadstick if possible and set aside. The results are best if you let the bacon warm to room temperature.

Cooking:
•	You can use a microwave bacon tray but I find that a 6x6 Pyrex casserole dish works best.
•	Line the Pyrex with paper towel and place 4-5 bacon wands in the dish. Leave some space between the wands.
•	Place a paper towel over the wands to decrease splatter and make microwave clean-up easier.
•	Microwave the wands for about 4 min 15 sec. and check them. You want the bacon to be crispy but to not burn the breadsticks. If they are not done, put them back in for about 15 seconds and check again.
•	Remove the wands and replace the paper towel lining the dish.
•	Repeat until all wands are cooked. You may need to adjust the cooking time down because the heat retained by the Pyrex will cause the bacon to cook faster.
•	Add Parmesan cheese if desired for additional flavor.

Storage:
After the wands are completely cooled you can store them in a sealed container with or without refrigeration. They can last fairly long&#8230;if people don't eat them first!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Rhiathame (member 2790) said:


> This is my most requested appetizer
> 
> *Bacon Wands*
> 
> ...


Yummy! I will have to try these. Thanks


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Rhiathame (member 2790) said:


> This is my most requested appetizer
> 
> *Bacon Wands*
> 
> ...


YUM.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

For those of you looking for something sweet but don't like to bake here is a family favorite:

*Crunchy Fudge Sandwiches*

1 6 oz. pkg. (1 cup) NESTLE'S BUTTERSCOTCH MORSELS
½ cup peanut butter
4 cups KELLOGG'S® RICE KRISPIES cereal
1 tablespoon water
6 oz. pkg. (1 cup) NESTLE'S SEMI SWEET CHOCOLATE MORSELS
½ cup sifted confectioners' sugar
2 tablespoons soft butter or margarine

l.. Melt Butterscotch Morsels with peanut butter in heavy saucepan over very low heat, stirring until well blended. Remove from heat.

2. Add Rice Krispies cereal; stir until well coated with butterscotch mixture. Press half of cereal mixture into buttered 8 x 8 x 2 inch pan. Chill in refrigerator while preparing fudge mixture. Set remaining cereal mixture aside.

3. Combine Chocolate Morsels, sugar, butter and water in top of double boiler; place over hot water and stir until chocolate melts and mixture is well blended. Spread over chilled cereal mixture. Spread remaining cereal mixture evenly over top. Press in gently. Chill. Remove from refrigerator for about 10 minutes before cutting into squares.

Yield; about 25 1 ½ inch squares


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

For the chili lovers that are looking for something a little different try this. It looks harder than it is, and we never use the beans:

*Cincinnati Chili*
Use ground chuck for the best flavor and blanch it for 30 seconds to give the meat its characteristic texture. Add a mix of spices and cocoa powder to create depth of flavor. A combination of chicken broth, water, and tomato sauce becomes a rich base for the chili, while some vinegar and brown sugar enliven all the other flavors.

Serves 6 to 8

Choose a relatively plain tomato sauce - nothing too spicy or herbaceous. To warm the kidney beans, simmer them in water to cover for several minutes and then drain.

*chili*
2 teaspoons salt, plus more to taste
1 1/2 pounds ground chuck 
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
2 medium onions, chopped fine (about 2 cups)
2 medium garlic cloves, minced or pressed through a garlic press (about 2 teaspoons)
2 tablespoons chili powder
2 teaspoons dried oregano
2 teaspoons cocoa 
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon 
1/2 teaspoon cayenne 
1/2 teaspoon ground allspice
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
2 cups low-sodium chicken broth
2 cups water
2 tablespoons cider vinegar
2 teaspoons dark brown sugar
2 cups tomato sauce
Tabasco sauce

*accompaniments*
1 pound spaghetti, cooked, drained, and tossed with 2 tablespoons unsalted butter
12 ounces sharp cheddar cheese, shredded
1 (15-ounce) can red kidney beans, drained, rinsed, and warmed 
1 medium onion, chopped fine (about 1 cup)

1. FOR THE CHILI: Bring 2 quarts of water and 1 teaspoon of the salt to a boil in a large saucepan. Add the ground chuck, stirring vigorously to separate the meat into individual strands. As soon as the foam from the meat rises to the top (this takes about 30 seconds) and before the water returns to a boil, drain the meat into a strainer and set it aside.

2. Rinse and dry the empty saucepan. Set the pan over medium heat and add the oil. When the oil is warm, add the onions and cook, stirring frequently, until the onions are soft and browned around the edges, about 8 minutes. Add the garlic and cook until fragrant, about 1 minute. Stir in the chili powder, oregano, cocoa, cinnamon, cayenne, allspice, black pepper, and the remaining 1 teaspoon salt. Cook, stirring constantly, until the spices are fragrant, about 30 seconds. Stir in the broth, water, vinegar, sugar, and tomato sauce, scraping the pan bottom to remove any browned bits.

3. Add the blanched ground beef and increase the heat to high. As soon as the liquid boils, reduce the heat to medium-low and simmer, stirring occasionally, until the chili is deep red and has thickened slightly, about 1 hour. Adjust the seasonings, adding salt and Tabasco sauce to taste. (The chili can be refrigerated in an airtight container for up to 3 days. Bring to a simmer over medium-low heat before serving.)

4. TO SERVE: Divide the buttered spaghetti among individual bowls. Spoon the chili over the spaghetti and top with the cheese, beans, and onion. Serve immediately.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

CHICKEN SOUR CREAM ENCHILADAS...

My son and I made this recipe for dinner and it was a winner. Easy to make, tasty. He liked it because he is trying to learn new recipes that are effortless (he is 20). I liked it because...I like stuff that is easy.

My only change...we ended up with lots of leftover chicken. My son cooked 3 breasts. Two would have been plenty. Other than that, it was great.

Thanks for this recipe. It's a keeper!

L


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Leslie, I'm sorry I haven't been on the boards much today and just saw your question.  I used a carton about 26 oz.  The only reason I use it is for the flavor but you could just as easily just boil the chicken in water.  You can also use a Rotisserie Chicken from the deli at the grocery store.  I personally like this recipe with white meat and only use the breasts.  I am glad that you tried and enjoyed it, I have always enjoyed sharing this recipe with friends.  As a variation  this recipe has also been made with flour tortillas and layered like a lasagna.  You have given so much to these boards and to us with your FAQ book I'm glad I could give you something you and your son could enjoy.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I was looking at Bakerella's site & how she's written up the brownie recipe & thinking it reminded me of the Pioneer Woman site - some of the best looking recipes (right up there with Paula Deen's) and lots of other stuff. And lo & behold there's a link on the Bakerella site to Pioneer Woman's site.

Anyway, here's the recipe file (I've got to try her cinnamon rolls one of these days) for Pioneer Woman, but I recommend poking around the rest of her site too. 
http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/recipe-file/


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

B-Kay said:


> Leslie, I'm sorry I haven't been on the boards much today and just saw your question. I used a carton about 26 oz. The only reason I use it is for the flavor but you could just as easily just boil the chicken in water. You can also use a Rotisserie Chicken from the deli at the grocery store. I personally like this recipe with white meat and only use the breasts. I am glad that you tried and enjoyed it, I have always enjoyed sharing this recipe with friends. As a variation this recipe has also been made with flour tortillas and layered like a lasagna. You have given so much to these boards and to us with your FAQ book I'm glad I could give you something you and your son could enjoy.


LOL I made this today but wasn't up to taking the time to roll it so I just layered it all out like lasagna and sprinkled a few sliced black olives over it too and it was a hit! Oh and I used reduced fat stuff since I figured the green chilis would spice it up enough that no one would know (I just started WW on my own 2 weeks ago) And it was still fantastic.

I used one and a half breasts instead of 3 whole ones and will make soup with the broth tomorrow -

Thanks


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

B-Kay said:


> Leslie, I'm sorry I haven't been on the boards much today and just saw your question. I used a carton about 26 oz. The only reason I use it is for the flavor but you could just as easily just boil the chicken in water. You can also use a Rotisserie Chicken from the deli at the grocery store. I personally like this recipe with white meat and only use the breasts. I am glad that you tried and enjoyed it, I have always enjoyed sharing this recipe with friends. As a variation this recipe has also been made with flour tortillas and layered like a lasagna. You have given so much to these boards and to us with your FAQ book I'm glad I could give you something you and your son could enjoy.


Let me add that the leftovers heated up in the microwave made a very tasty lunch!

L


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

This thread is making me very hungry....Lol.  Anyone giving out free samples?  Lol


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Stop it with these recipes already!! lol


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I made the brookie recipe the other day (the brownies with a choc chip cookie layer on top) and it turned out fantastic!!  I used my own recipe for the brownies and the Nestle Tollhouse version of the cookies.  I should have used 1/2 the cookie recipe; the cookie layer turned out to be thicker than the brownies!  The choc layer on top is super easy to make and sooo yummy!  For anyone who hasn't made it yet but has been thinking of it, go for it!  Just try not to think of all the calories you are consuming...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Wellllll - I am tasked with taking a dessert on Saturday, so if I can find the ingredients, at an affordable price here (a 12 oz. package of chocolate chips can cost $5), I might just try it, even tho I can't have any myself, just on the recommendations of all of y'all


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Anju, you would be waaaay popular!!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Anju, can you get the Betty Crocker brownie mix and cookie mix or any other brownie & cookie mixes?  I'm sure that the recipe will come out just as good either way.  My co-workers did not complain at all with the batch I made and brought to work.  I don't think you can go wrong with this recipe.  Have fun!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I just made Pizza Casserole, never made it before.  Basically you cook a pound of ground beef, with a oinion chopped, one chopped red bell pepper, and 5 cloves of garlic minced.  In seperate pan cook 2 jars of pasta sauce.  You cook 2lbs of egg noodles, follow directions on the bag.  Once noodles are done (and strained) pour in casserole dish, mix in the meat mixture, mix in pasta sauce, throw in some pepporoni and canadian bacon, and mix in one pound of mozzerella cheese(shreeded).  Add in 1/2 cup of milk and mix all together.  Bake for 20 minutes on 350 degrees F.  Take out the casserole and top with one more pound of mozzerella, cook for 5-10 more minutes until cheese is melted on top.  The whole family loved it.  Enjoy!!!  
Ingredients:
2lbs egg noodles
8 oz of sliced pepperoni
8 oz of sliced canadian bacon (or sausage)
1 white oinion
2 jars of pizza sauce ( I like Paul Newman Brand)
1 lb of lean ground beef
2lbs of shredded mozzerela (fresh if you can find it)
1 red bell pepper
5 cloves of garlic
1/2 cup of milk


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

B-Kay said:


> Anju, can you get the Betty Crocker brownie mix and cookie mix or any other brownie & cookie mixes? I'm sure that the recipe will come out just as good either way. My co-workers did not complain at all with the batch I made and brought to work. I don't think you can go wrong with this recipe. Have fun!!


probably can, I'll check tomorrow. Problem is when some of this stuff comes in, it goes out as quickly because it takes a long time to get it in past customs  Would be cheaper as well  Thanks for the idea B-Kay


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Neversleeps, that recipe sounds like enough to feed a small Army. Or Little League team. Or something...LOL

It reminds me of a classic recipe that I had, back in the day, for Pizza Fondue, which was the perfect marriage of pizza ingredients and a reason to use the fondue pot that you received for a wedding present. I just glanced through my ancient cookbook and didn't find it but I am tired. If you guys beg and plead, I might look a little harder.   I know it is there.

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Leslie - I'd beg and plead but none of it will help my poor little intestine    Guess I could for the "cause" though  

Beg
Plead
BEG
PRETTY PLEASE
tomorrow will be ok


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Neversleeps, that recipe sounds like enough to feed a small Army. Or Little League team. Or something...LOL
> 
> It reminds me of a classic recipe that I had, back in the day, for Pizza Fondue, which was the perfect marriage of pizza ingredients and a reason to use the fondue pot that you received for a wedding present. I just glanced through my ancient cookbook and didn't find it but I am tired. If you guys beg and plead, I might look a little harder.  I know it is there.
> 
> L


Lol...I beg you!!!  Yes its a lot of food, I have to feed 8 adults and 4 kids. Yikes!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Leslie - I'd beg and plead but none of it will help my poor little intestine  Guess I could for the "cause" though
> 
> Beg
> Plead
> ...


And yes, of course, in the morning, everything is clearer and I can find the recipe right off the bat! I haven't made this in years but my memory is that it was very good. A big hit at parties.

*Pizza Fondue*

1 onion, chopped
1-2 cloves garlic, chopped or crushed through a press
1/2 lb hamburger
1 tsp. olive oil
2 (10.5 oz) jars of pizza sauce or 1 (14 oz) jar Ragu and 1 (8 oz) can tomato sauce (Note: pizza sauce is best)
1 cup grated mozzarella cheese
10 oz. grated cheddar cheese
1 Tbsp. cornstarch
1 tsp. oregano
a loaf of Italian bread, cut in cubes.

Brown onion, garlic and hamburger in olive oil. Decrease heat. Mix in cornstarch, oregano, and pizza sauce. Add cheese in thirds. Stir well after each addition.

To serve: put in fondue pot or chafing dish. Dip cubes of Italian bread (spear on toothpicks) "fondue style." Note: if you have an electric fondue pot, you can cook the whole thing right in the pot.

Serves: a bunch


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Leslie, Pizza Fondue sounds like a great party food for the grandkids.  I will definately use this one the next time I have all of them over for movie night.  Thanks.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Sounds yummy, thanks for sharing


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> Sounds yummy, thanks for sharing


I can see your avatar is enjoying it


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Anju, were you able to find all the ingredients for the "Evil Brownies", did you get to make them and how did they turn out?  Let us know the rest of your story.  I have been thinking of you.  Thanks


----------



## lb505 (Feb 23, 2009)

I hate to cook and gave it up completely (except for grilling) when my youngest moved out.  But some of these are tempting me back to the kitchen...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

intinst said:


> I can see your avatar is enjoying it


Lol!!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

B-Kay said:


> Anju, were you able to find all the ingredients for the "Evil Brownies", did you get to make them and how did they turn out? Let us know the rest of your story. I have been thinking of you. Thanks


Thanks - I can't even begin to think of making them until Friday or my DH, who is on a strict cholesterol lowering diet, would probably eat them all. I won't because the pain would be beyond my desire (I am gluten free)  But I will be heading to the store probably tomorrow to see what I can get - I'll let y'all know LOL


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

B-Kay said:


> Anju, were you able to find all the ingredients for the "Evil Brownies", did you get to make them and how did they turn out? Let us know the rest of your story. I have been thinking of you. Thanks


Went to the store on Thursday, only one small bag of caramel chips ($ - no cookie mixes, no brownie mixes, nada  So I ended up making from scratch gluten-free brownies, and gluten free oatmeal cookies. DH got a SMALL taste of each and said I couldn't take them they were horrible   I did need Leslie and her kitchen aide though.

I'll try again another day, maybe when I am due for church coffee time and I'll get the ingredients when I see them and save them, if I can afford them. Or maybe someone going NOB can mule the ingredients down for me if they drive.

Thanks for the thoughts B-Kay.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am in awe.
The best I can do is an Alabama Shrimp Bake over rice.
Or a beef rib roast.
And my chili is nowhere as elaborate as those posted here.
Read and Learn, read and learn, read and learn, read and learn........


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Read and Learn, read and learn, read and learn, read and learn........


*Then cook and eat *


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Geoff - Please share your recipe for Alabama Shrimp Bake over Rice (looked back thru and didn't see it already posted).  I have been looking for something new to try this weekend!  BTW - I made french toast this morning with the Kings bread suggested earlier - will never use "plain" bread again, yummy, yummy, yummy!  Everyone that makes french toast really needs to try it!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a recipe I just made, since we're sharing.  It's called Steak Siciliano and is a marinade that you put over whatever sort of steak you want.  Doesn't need to be a really great cut, round steak works really well.  Sprinkle the meat with tenderizer and pierce with a fork on both sides and let rest while you make the marinade.

In a small pan over low heat put

1 c burgundy
1T Worcestershire
1 small onion (diced)
1/4 t pepper
2T parsley
1 t sugar
1 clove garlic, minced
1/4 t oregano
1 t salt
2 T horseradish
2T yellow mustard
2T margarine or butter.

Heat until the butter is melted.  Pour over the steak and marinate at least 3 to 4 hours.

Broil (or grill) 6 - 8 minutes a side (as you like it).  Baste with the liquid on the first side, baste with the solids when you turn it over.  Excellent with mashed or baked potatoes and a green veg like brocolli, beans, or spinach.

Ann


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Anju, I'm sorry you were unable to find the ingredients for the "evil brownies".  It must be difficult to make familiar dishes with the limited availability of American ingredients.  Do you know any Mexican desserts that you could make?  If so, post the recipe here so we might try it also.  Flan and Sopapillas are two that I can think of, delicious!!!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi!  Leslie just told me about this thread.  Never saw it before.  I think my diet might be in trouble from the looks of the recipes I've seen.  

Do you remember Kenny Roger's Roasters?  My family misses Kenny!  He had the best corn muffins - on the sweet side, with corn kernels through them - Delicious!  Here's the recipe:

Kenny Roger's Roasters Corn Muffins

1/2 cup butter
2/3 cup sugar
1/4 cup honey
2 eggs
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
3/4 cup yellow cornmeal
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 cup milk
3/4 cup frozen yellow corn

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees.
2. Cream together butter, sugar, honey, eggs and salt in a large bowl.
3. Add flour, cornmeal and baking powder and blend thoroughly. Add milk while mixing.
4. Add corn to mixture and combine by hand until corn is worked in.
5. Grease a 12-cup muffin pan and fill each cup with batter. Bake for 20-25 minutes or until muffins begin to turn brown on top.
Makes 12 muffins.

Enjoy!  Let me know if you try these and what you think.  I promise, they will disappear.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, thank you for posting that, DD. Sounds great, I will definitely give them a try!

L


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Oh, thank you for posting that, DD. Sounds great, I will definitely give them a try!
> 
> L


You're very welcome. Hope you like them as much as we do.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

After just reading these yummy recipes, I've gained 5 pounds...LOL!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just received this recipe via e-mail from King Arthur. Anju, it looks like this is gluten-free? If you don't use the corn syrup, it's also Kosher.

*Chocolate-Dipped Coconut Macaroons*

These coconut macaroons are sticky-moist on the inside, and coated with rich dark chocolate. Without flour or leavening, they're a sweet finish to the Passover seder.

Macaroons

* generous 5 cups shredded unsweetened coconut
* 1 1/2 cups coconut cream; one 16-ounce can
* 1/4 teaspoon salt
* 1/2 teaspoon coconut flavor, optional
* 1/3 cup coconut milk powder, optional

Coating

* 1 1/2 cups semisweet chocolate chips
* 2 1/2 tablespoons butter or margarine
* 2 tablespoons light corn syrup or honey

Macaroons

* 16 ounces shredded unsweetened coconut
* 16 ounces coconut cream
* 1/4 teaspoon salt
* 1/2 teaspoon coconut flavor, optional
* 1 1/8 ounces coconut milk powder, optional

Coating

* 9 ounces semisweet chocolate chips
* 1 1/2 ounces butter or margarine
* 1 3/8 ounces light corn syrup or honey

Directions

1) Preheat the oven to 350°F. Lightly grease a baking sheet, or line with parchment.

2) In a medium bowl, mix together the coconut, coconut cream, salt, and coconut flavor, stirring till thoroughly combined.

3) Add the coconut milk powder, stirring to combine.

4) Drop the sticky mixture in ping pong-sized balls (about 1 1/2") onto the prepared baking sheets. It helps to use a tablespoon cookie scoop or small ice cream scoop here. For best results, pack the coconut mixture into the scoop; each ball should weigh about 1 ounce. You can space the balls fairly close together on the baking sheet; they only need about 3/4" to 1" between them.

5) Bake the macaroons for about 10 minutes; they won't brown. You may see the merest hint of brown on top.

6) Remove from the oven, and cool completely on the baking sheet.

7) To make the coating, heat the chocolate chips, butter, and corn syrup until the chips are very soft. A microwave oven works well, as does a saucepan set over very low heat.

 Dip half of each cooled macaroon into the chocolate. Set the macaroons back on the baking sheet, and allow the chocolate to set completely before serving. To store, place in one layer in a closed container. They'll keep for 2 or 3 days, but will gradually become less moist as they sit.

Yield: 33 macaroons.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks yummy - yes it is gluten free !  YEA - definitely will try soon.  Thanks MainWriter


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

DD said:


> Hi! Leslie just told me about this thread. Never saw it before. I think my diet might be in trouble from the looks of the recipes I've seen.
> 
> Do you remember Kenny Roger's Roasters? My family misses Kenny! He had the best corn muffins - on the sweet side, with corn kernels through them - Delicious! Here's the recipe:
> 
> ...


O-M-G

These are so awesome; I am typing one handed so that I can stuff my face with a corn muffin while I do so. I made them for hubby, but they might not last until he gets home. Thank you DD!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

If they're gone before he gets home, he'll never know.  

Freezers work well for hiding stuff too.

Not that I would ever do anything like that.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh.  My.  

How did I miss this thread before...   

KindleMom, thank you so much for bumping the post up with your reply.  I do appreciate it.  I shall also consider you responsible for the pounds I gain from trying out a number of these recipes.    

Good thing I don't have the ingredients for those brownies in the house right now....


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

frojazz said:


> O-M-G
> 
> These are so awesome; I am typing one handed so that I can stuff my face with a corn muffin while I do so. I made them for hubby, but they might not last until he gets home. Thank you DD!


Sorry, must have missed your post before now. So glad you like them as much as my family does. They're almost good enough to be dessert, aren't they? 

My husband loves homemade navy bean soup with bits of ham in it and must have cornbread to go with it. It's a favorite winter meal.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Oh. My.
> 
> How did I miss this thread before...
> 
> ...


This thread is perfect for my diet...not so much  Lol!!!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> This thread is perfect for my diet...not so much  Lol!!!


I can gain from just reading them! LOL


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> If they're gone before he gets home, he'll never know.
> 
> Freezers work well for hiding stuff too.
> 
> Not that I would ever do anything like that.


I like it!



DD said:


> Sorry, must have missed your post before now. So glad you like them as much as my family does. They're almost good enough to be dessert, aren't they?
> 
> My husband loves homemade navy bean soup with bits of ham in it and must have cornbread to go with it. It's a favorite winter meal.


Very dessert-y, indeed. I've been looking for a sweeter corn muffin recipe. I'm so glad that you shared. I was suprised at how well the honey compliments the corn flavor.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

DD said:


> I can gain from just reading them! LOL


Lol...I think I have too!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

DD said:


> Hi! Leslie just told me about this thread. Never saw it before. I think my diet might be in trouble from the looks of the recipes I've seen.
> 
> Do you remember Kenny Roger's Roasters? My family misses Kenny! He had the best corn muffins - on the sweet side, with corn kernels through them - Delicious! Here's the recipe:
> 
> ...


My wife made them for us and I ate my half and some of hers, she liked them, she was just slower.  Thanks for the great recipe!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

intinst said:


> My wife made them for us and I ate my half and some of hers, she liked them, she was just slower.  Thanks for the great recipe!


Ha ha. I have two sons and when they were younger and living at home, the cornbread would disappear before dinner. Glad you liked them.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

crebel said:


> Geoff - Please share your recipe for Alabama Shrimp Bake over Rice (looked back thru and didn't see it already posted). I have been looking for something new to try this weekend! BTW - I made french toast this morning with the Kings bread suggested earlier - will never use "plain" bread again, yummy, yummy, yummy! Everyone that makes french toast really needs to try it!


Sorry I took so long to post this.
Here is the recipe for the Alabama Shrimp Bake.

1 cup buter or margarin, melted
3/4 cup lemon juice
3/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
1 tablespoon salt
1 tablespoon coarsely ground pepper
1 teaspoon dried rosemary
1/8 teaspoon ground red pepper
1 tablespoon hot sauce
3 cloves garlic, minced
2.5 pounds unpeeled large or jumbo fresh shrimp
2 lemons, thinly sliced
1 medium onion, thinly sliced

Garnish: fresh rosemary sprigs

Combine first 9 ingredients in a small bowl; set asid.
Rinse shrimp with cold water; drain well. Layer shrimp, lemon slices, and onion slices in an ungreased 13 x 9 x 2 inch baking dish. Pour butter mixture over shrimp.
Bake, uncovered, at 400 for 20 to 25 minutes or until shrimp turn pink, basting occasionally with pan juices. Garnish, if desired. Yield 6 servings.

I slice the onions and lemons in a mandarin - real thin, this is for flavoring and presentation. I don't eat the lemons and very few of the onions myself.
You can vary most of the ingredients without screwing this up. For instance you can use 3 pounds of shrimp with no other changes necessary. But in general if you want more, reduce most things by about the same amount and if you want more increase them. 
Yes, you do want 3/4 cup butter AND 3/4 cup Worcestershire sauce. It is necessary for the taste.

I prefer the large shrimp to the Jumbo. And in fact I have used medium shrimp with no problems - just watch the time on the smaller ones.

Yes, I leave the shells on - somehow better for the flavor AND it is a lot more fun as a finger-food. If you have a problem with this or if you are going to feed some of it to small children, then by all means cook the shrimp after removing the shells. Just reduce the cooking time a little. But it is fun to serve with wet napkins or finger bowls and napkins. A little messy. You kinda cannot eat it without having to lick your fingers.

You can serve it as a side dish or an appetiser. I like to serve it as an entre and have it over rice, myself.
But be careful of the juices - lots of butter there.

Enjoy - I will add a picture as soon as I can get one off a camera or scan one in.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

signature dish? hmmm 

tandoori chicken

Marinade ( enough for 4 lbs of chicken, we prefer thighs for this recipe)

In food processor with steel blade combine

a 2 inch piece of fresh ginger chopped
1/4 cup fresh lime juice
2 onions chopped in large pieces
2 T canola oil
2 teasppoons salt
2 teaspoons ground cumin
1 1/2 teaspoons paprika ( I prefer smoked paprika, just don't use the hot kind)
1/2 teaspoon cayenne
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground cardamom
1/4 teaspoon ground cloves

run processor till smooth then add 1 cup whole milk plain yogurt and blend till evenly mixed

remove skin from chicken and marinate in yogurt mix for at least 4 hours, overnight preferred. 

Then grill on a charcoal grill until cooked, make sure to wipe off excess marinade before grilling.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Yum...both recipes sound so good! Thanks for sharing *


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Great recipes Geoff and Rasputina - I have printed them off and hope to try them soon.  I spent the day cooking and preparing for a dinner for 90 tomorrow evening so I refuse to fix anything else today or tomorrow - every man/woman/child for themselves!  I love this thread.  Keep those recipes coming and maybe next week I can add something.

I guess the pork tenderloin I prepared for tomorrow is easy to share:

1 pork loin (silverskin removed)

Place is a cooking bag and add the following marinade:  1 bottle soy or teriyaki sauce, 1/2 - 1C honey, 2-3T crushed garlic.

Let it marinate several hours to overnight in frig, place bag in roasting pan and cook as is (in the marinade, in the bag).  I just follow the time and temperature directions on the cooking bag box.  I have also put the bag and all into a large crockpot and let it cook all day.

Almost falls apart when you open the bag, very tasty if I do say so myself!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks Crebel- My DH loves pork loin but I always seem to mess it up, this looks foolproof even for me!  May try it next week, this weekend is already planned.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I use the cooking bags when I make a ham for Christmas or Easter.  They are so very easy and the meat falls apart.  And clean up is a lot easier as well.
deb


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I like the idea of sticking it in the crock pot.  I am sure there are cooking bags at our store here so gonna try this next week.  Too bd they don't have electric stuff or I'd look for a rice cooker.  Thinking of that there are a couple of places I could check here and who knows maybe could get one, not a coffee/tea thingamigy though.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

We always cook our pork loin on the grill with a rub on it. Although I did recently find a recipe for a butternut squash and pork curry that would perfect for pork loin, haven't had a chance to try it yet though.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I just like to bump this thread.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> We always cook our pork loin on the grill with a rub on it. Although I did recently find a recipe for a butternut squash and pork curry that would perfect for pork loin, haven't had a chance to try it yet though.


Did you ever get to try the new recipe? If so, was it good enough to share? I love anything curry, hot or sweet.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Bump!  (Just in case someone else was also trying to find a recipe on this thread.)  --or if someone has something to add (hint hint).


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

This was one of many recipes that a friend shared with me but this one is a period recipe from her time period in SCA. I know she was always asked to make this for any feasts she did. (I think she was 15 or 16th century Italy and I know she was Baroness Something) The measurements have been changed but basically the recipe is the same.

When I make this, I hide the leftovers because it can get violent if you go for the leftovers and some scum in the house beat you to them. Boo! This is what we serve at the holidays in place of the green bean stuff with the onions things on top.
*
Savory Toasted Cheese*

* any green veggie (green beans, asparagus, broccoli....I like it best with green beans but any green veggie works) I probably use 2 lbs since it fills up my casserole dish nicely
* 8 oz brie cheese, rind removed
* 8 oz cream cheese
* 4 oz butter
* cooked bacon, crumbled (you can vary this, I use up to 1/2 lb...depends on how much I am making and we like bacon)

Combine brie, cream cheese and butter over low heat. Stir constantly so it doesn't burn. I pre-steam my veggies so they are still crisp but not mushy. Put your veggies in a dish, top with bacon and then cover with cheese mixture. Bake at the universal 350 F until the cheese starts to brown.

If you have not precooked your veggies or use frozen, I would cover the dish and bake it for at least 30 minutes or until the veggies are cooked. This is pretty much a no brainer of a recipe and you can play around with it quite a bit. Like more cheese? Add more. Not fond of too much bacon? Don't use as much. There are a lot of variations of this on the web too.

I looooooooooooooove this stuff!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

crebel said:


> Did you ever get to try the new recipe? If so, was it good enough to share? I love anything curry, hot or sweet.


That being said then I'll offer up what used to be my first request of my mom whenever I came home from college (back some eons ago) -- it's now is one of my staple meals. Beef Curry.

Problem is that I only generally do "recipes" -- I tend to cook by taste and feel so handing out "recipes" is more of just giving you general guidelines....

Start by sauteing a handful of onion, celery and green pepper in a tablespoon of two of olive oil.
Add in 1-2 cups of beef (I use whatever is handy leftover roast, stew beef, leftover steak, have made it with ground beef but its not as good) -- cut the beef into bite sized pieces.
Add in 1 large jar of beef gravy
Toss in 1-2 TABLESPOONS of curry powder (this is to taste but yes I use Tablespoons and generally use at two!) I generally find its best when it takes on that yellowish-green tinge! 
Simmer for 20-30 minutes as you prepare the "toppings"

For the toppings I chop and place in separate bowls:
Onions
Celery
Green peppers
boiled egg
carrots
chopped nuts
basically anything is fair game -- whatever suits your fancy at the time.

Beef Curry is served over rice and topped with whatever toppings an individual may desire.

Basically if you start with 1 cup of cut up beef, 1 medium jar of gravy and use 1/2 cup each of celery and onion and 1-1 1/2 TBS of powder in the curry and chop about 1/2 - 3/4 cups of the toppings and make 1 - 1 1/2 cups of rice it'll serve 4 or so (servings would be maybe 1/2 cup of rice topped with 1/2 cup of curry and then toppings).

Note, I've also used the same recipe to make shrimp curry and chicken curry (changing to a different gravy), to be honest I don't recall if I've ever tried pork curry but I'd think that would work just as well.

I think my mom originally concocted this as a method to use up leftover pot roast (and other beef) in our house. Toppings are usually dependent upon what happens to be handy.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Tip10 Have you ever tried it with brown grave?  I have that in the house and I could make it tonight because I have everything else.  If you think that would taste right, I think that I will try it, otherwise it will have to wait until I shop again.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I've used "brown gravy" and/or "Beef gravy" for the Beef version of it many times -- as i said its basically a use up leftovers with whatever you have handy kind of recipe.  Should work fine.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I am with you Tip - I use a recipe as a guideline, sometimes even follow the original one exactly, but after that anything goes    I would get a recipe from someone and say "oh I made such and such, but I changed this and added that" I was accused of not following the recipe


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Here's a recipe I just made, since we're sharing. It's called Steak Siciliano and is a marinade that you put over whatever sort of steak you want. Doesn't need to be a really great cut, round steak works really well. Sprinkle the meat with tenderizer and pierce with a fork on both sides and let rest while you make the marinade.
> 
> In a small pan over low heat put
> 
> ...


Food of my childhood...and it works for Roasts, Steak Tips, almost any beef, and if you change the red wine to white wine, AMAZING on Pork.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Mushrooms on a Cloud (A food that people ask if I'm making before they'll RSVP my christmas party) 

I'll give both 'quantity' measures of the way I make this ... one serves a small party, the other an obviously LARGE party. At the end, other uses

1/4C (1 stick) Butter                                        1 lb butter 
onion to taste (about 1/2 lg onion)                      onion to taste (2 lg onions)
1 lb Mushrooms fresh sliced                                2.5 lbs mushrooms fresh sliced
1 large block (8oz) creme cheese                      3lb creme cheese
cayenne pepper to taste                                    cayanne pepper to taste

In a large heavy skillet or pot Saute onions and mushrooms only until tender .. do not brown
add cayenne
MELT creme cheese into mixture until 'smooth'
pour into baking dish 
350 for about 45 minutes or until slightly golden and bubbly

Things to know: Margarine and LOW FAT creme cheese do NOT work for this, I have tried both with incredibly bad results (inedible)
You CAN use canned mushrooms for this if fresh are not availalable
I slice the fresh musrooms with the thin slicing blade of my food processor, I feel it has the best finish (but thicker does work fine)

Leftovers are GOOD (I've been known to make the jumbo size for small groups) ...

Spread it on bread then add roast beef for the best of sandwhiches
even cold it works as a spread on crackers
I have been known to eat it with a spoon directly from the dish
It CAN be reheated in the microwave but use lower power and stir frequently.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm going to add one of my favorite recipes, Taco Soup.  It's not fancy, but is is fantastic!  Plus it has the advantage of being healthy and low-fat!  I'm leaving the WW points info there for anyone who is interested...

TACO SOUP
2 points per cup



½ pound ground turkey
1 chopped yellow onion
1 pkg taco seasoning mix
1 ½ cups water
1 (15 oz.) can of stewed tomatoes
3 cans of Mexican style chili beans (don’t drain them)*
1 pkg dry ranch seasoning
1 (16 oz.) bag frozen cut yellow corn
1 (4.5 oz) can green chilies

Brown the turkey in a large soup pot.  Add chopped onion, taco seasoning, water, stir until well mixed.  Add all other ingredients and heat.

Serve with 1 Tbsp light sour cream for an additional ½ point.

Freezes GREAT.

*	I make it with 2 cans of Mexican chili beans and 1 can of black beans (drain and rinse the black beans) – it’s awesome that way and doesn’t change the points value


----------

